# looking for 1st Hydration pack.



## tripptallica (Mar 25, 2013)

hey all im looking to buy my 1st hydration pack. Been using just a water bottlle but its just not cutting it anymore. Longer rides means more water!!

im looking to to buy a pack now and i have no idea of any to even look at . What do you guys recommend?


----------



## tripptallica (Mar 25, 2013)

i was looking into this pack

Amazon.com: Camelbak M.U.L.E. 100 oz Hydration Pack: Sports & Outdoors

idk how to understand the sizing though


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Lots of good pack out there
My friend bought a Camelbak Charge LR that holds the water around your waist which he really likes. I just bought an Osprey Raptor 10 which I love. Before those we both just had cheap Sette bags from pricepoint.com which worked fine too but weren't as comfortable or neat.


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

I second the osprey raptor. Great features, warranty, and better than any camelback that I've used. Tight fit on your back so it doesn't bash you in the head on jumps. I have the 10 which is great for 3-5 hours of riding but I just ordered the 14 to give. Me more room for my med kit on larger rides with more exposure.


----------



## saidrick (Jan 28, 2006)

The Mule is a great pack. I used mine for 8 years.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have Camelbak Classic for DH and short rides. Although it looks tiny it holds all essentials. I've used it for 3 years
I have Camelbak Lobo for longer rides and for trail maintenance days. Holds clothes and tools and food etc. I've used it for 5 years


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

tripptallica said:


> i was looking into this pack
> 
> Amazon.com: Camelbak M.U.L.E. 100 oz Hydration Pack: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> idk how to understand the sizing though


The MULE is an excellent pack, I've had mine for a number of years. The one you linked holds 100oz of fluid, and the cargo capacity is 580 cubic inches. I also have a Gregory Miwok 18. That one doesn't come with a bladder, I just swap the camelbak bladder when I use it. The Miwok will hold a bit more stuff than the mule, and has lotz of pockets.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> I have Camelbak Classic for DH and short rides. Although it looks tiny it holds all essentials. I've used it for 3 years
> I have Camelbak Lobo for longer rides and for trail maintenance days. Holds clothes and tools and food etc. I've used it for 5 years


what exactly can fit in the classic? Ive been thinking of a smaller pack for short rides.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

camelbak mule is a great pack with great close out prices on the 2012 right now. It is there mid range size pack from what i gathered. The lobo is smaller, but still has plenty of water capacity and storage for other essentials. The hawg is for all day ventures on the trail and you can take anything and everything you dont need with you due to its large book bag size. mule is a very reputable pack imho.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

First got a Mule, once off-season layers were needed, I got a Hawg. Both function well, and I thought both were great packs...
until I got an Osprey. 

It was a Raptor 10, while the same size as the Mule, carries slightly less, yet rides / sits / works far better. 
Last addition's a Raptor 18 which is really an all-day, any conditions gear-hauler, and although it appears big sits / rides really well. 
IME- Osprey bladders & bite valves are way better than Camelbak's, and easier to clean. 
(since I myself am a camel - all have 100 oz. bladders)


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

was using a Camelbak MULE last year till i bought an Osprey Raptor 16 and its way better than the Camelbak in my opinion. i did have to modify the tubing on the Osprey though to allow me to do water refills without having to lug along the reservoir.


----------



## tripptallica (Mar 25, 2013)

where do i find the Osprey Raptor 16 ?? i can only find the 18 online


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

tripptallica said:


> where do i find the Osprey Raptor 16 ?? i can only find the 18 online


sorry.. too early for me .. yup its an 18

Amazon.com: Osprey Raptor 18 Daypack, Sand Gold, Small/Medium: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

I have 2 Hydrapaks, a Big Sur and a Streamline. Both of which are discontinued, I believe. However, I am not sure I can recommend Hydrapak because I have had issues with both of mine. They both have been coming apart at some of the seams. I do love the bladders on these as they are very easy to clean. But cannot give a recommendation based on just the bladder.

Maybe they are made a little better now. Someone else would have to chime in on the newer models.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have had the Lobo for years. Carries enough stuff for summer. Purchased the Mule this year, it is a much more functional pack then the Lobo. More storage and in Tennessee that's a good thing. It has been going from summer to winter daily here. Crazy weather. Start out 30's and 30 minutes into ride time to strip off some clothes. The Mule has lots of storage, there is one larger that I did look at but settled for the Mule.


----------



## Shane_CA (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a Osprey Raptor 14 I use for longer rides where I want more water/gear/clothes and a Camelbak Charge LR 10 for 2 hrs with just water and tools/spare tire. Both great packs.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

I started off with a MULE (second gen), then picked up a Lobo when I couldn't find a replacement bladder for the MULE, and finally the $25 Ful pack from Costco after reading rave reviews on this forum. The Ful definitely has the best bladder system for easy cleaning, but the bite valve perpetually drips (I ended up using the Lobo's), the materials don't feel as nice as the Camelbak stuff, and the padding on the back tends to stink after just a couple of rides. I was ready to jump on a MULE or other larger Camelbak until I revisited the Osprey threads and finally checked out the packs in person at REI. They really are just better designed (save for the Ful's bladder) and higher quality than the competition. I'm going to pull the trigger on an Osprey 10 here soon.

Go Osprey.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

As much as I love my Osprey they aint cheap if you want a 2013 version and you do . You can find the 2012s for $60-70 some times cheaper but the 2013s are still $115ish. I bought mine for $95 through a 20% off deal posted in the deals forum a while back. The camelbak charge LR was $50 through a close out deal and there are plenty of last year model camel backs out there for cheap if you look around.


----------



## j3clark (Jul 28, 2009)

I think think MULE is great. I've had mine for five years. Use it year round, and it usually gets washed a couple of times a year. 

Nice trick for summer days: Fill the resivoir up about a quarter of the way and throw it in the freezer the night before. Finish filling it up before your ride - you will have cold water for a good part of your ride. Plus, it keeps your back cool.


----------



## j3clark (Jul 28, 2009)

Also, storing the reservoir in the freezer keeps it from sliming up.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Like Vaude Hyper Air. 14+3 liter pack, it unzips to make it larger. Best breathability and comfort. Mediocre bladder, use Platypus.
If I was looking at a Camelbak check out the breathable NV line.


----------



## Kshawn (Jul 22, 2012)

I've got the Camelbak Rogue. 70oz of water and a fair bit of cargo space. If I could do it again though, I would get either an osprey raptor 10 or a camelbak MULE. Just not enough storage space in the Rogue.


----------



## Manny34 (Feb 27, 2013)

I just recently got a fox oasis; I really like it. It has a 3l bag, is really spacious but not too bulky. Sucks that I already ruined it haha.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was going to buy a mule NV but didnt like that it didnt have compartments. Ended up buying the Deuter EXP air 10 and love it. Feels light and that back form feels great when your biking. its like I dont even have a pack on.


----------



## Clownshoes (Apr 12, 2013)

By looking at last year's models, you can save some $. If you're particularly frugal and know what you're looking for, Sierra Trading Post has been a blessing for closeout and cosmetic 2nds gear.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I hated my Camelbak bladder the mouthpiece would always leak the Deuter/source one is superior in that regard and they also make great packs


----------



## el_Fernando (Apr 15, 2013)

I gots this Dakine Nomad:










Works fine and easily cleaned. I got it on Backcountry.com on sale since it was a 2011 model. Packs up all my crap nicely and has mucho space and is like 100oz. Very comfy and it looks fly!


----------



## trevor_b (Nov 21, 2012)

I recently bought a camelbak lobo (last year's model) from rei. I like the size and it has just enough storage space for long rides.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

i had a few over the years,
camelback hawg (good pack, did not like the fit)
dakine nomad (good pack but was not very comfy on my back, plus heavy as hell foR the size)

now i have a osprey raptor 18...wow such a nice pack, comfy and loaded with tons of nice features. worth the extra price IMO

i Also have a big deuter 28l bag, very comfy pack also, they make some nice bike backpack.


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

I just did my first ride today with the Camelbak Rogue and I didn't even notice that I had it on. It holds all essentials for 1-5 hour rides. Found it for 56.00.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That's a great pack, should more than offer enough room for you at this stage and still have some reserve for later when you need to carry more. I got mine back in 2005 and it lasted until early last year and was still in fairly decent shape and can still be used, but it was all faded and had a few rip, elastics were stretched, bladder needed replacing.



tripptallica said:


> i was looking into this pack
> Amazon.com: Camelbak M.U.L.E. 100 oz Hydration Pack: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> idk how to understand the sizing though


----------



## tripptallica (Mar 25, 2013)

I ordered the MULE on amazon but it was taking about 4 weeks to ship so i went to my LBS and picked up a mule! cant wait to use it this weekend!


----------



## tripptallica (Mar 25, 2013)

oh it ends up i got the new MULE pack. the MULE NV. its the only one my LBS had, it was around 120 bucks but it was so worth it! great pack!


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

I recently found a discounted Camelbak Consigliere and i love it so far. Not as big as the MULE but still more than enough room for me. And it can hold a FF helmet if you need it too


----------



## chappys4life (Apr 28, 2013)

I like the Osprey 10 but has anyone tried the Osprey Daylite Daypack or REI Flash 22 Pack? I know you can add blader to the last 2. I really liked the rei flash 22 in the store for hikes but I was not sure how it would work on a bike.

I was looking for a small light bag for hydration as well as a few other things while doing day hikes and rides.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

BlueSkyCycling.com - Fox Oasis Hydration Pack










Ive had this for 5 months and it has been excellent.


----------



## J Teezy (May 3, 2013)

I just picked up a Camelbak Rogue. Was able to get the yellow one on amazon for $35.00! The other colors cost more. Haven't got to use it yet as it just came today but mainly bought it for short trips when riding with my girlfriend. Pockets are big enough to store things like car keys, wallet, cell phone / mp3 player, small tools, etc.


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

The osprey packs are designed really well. They have some features that are nicely thought out. Most of my friends have these.

Geigerrig makes hydration packs with a pressurized bladder. My girlfriend got me one out of the blue a few months back. Their slogan is 'never suck again': a couple of squeezes on a ball pump (mounted on the strap) adds pressure to the system and water flows freely when you bite on the valve. It's a great concept and works well. Absolutely no leaks. Just thought I would give this small start company a shout out since I hadn't heard of them before and I think they've got a good thing going. 
Hydration Packs - Rig 1600 Hydration Pack and In-Line Water Filter

I have the 500, it is well-designed and has great functionality, very comfortable to wear. To nit pick, I would say that there are some features that the osprey packs have that I hope Geigerrig picks up, such as the magnetic hose attachment on the chest strap and maybe a little bit better pocket design. But, the pressurized bladder works well and I really like it.


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

Just got this....Use coupon code ALGREEN3 for an extra 20% off. It's perfect so far. It can hold everything your stuff for tube repair/replacement, a tool, a knife, first aid, etc.... and still has plenty of room for more. I was going to get the lobo, which would hold everything you really 'need', but if I go hiking, or need extra clothes, whatever....the MULE has the space available. Better to have and not need, then need and not have. You could pack enough in this thing for a night or two in the woods alone sans tent.

From what I can tell, the only difference in the 2013 model is aesthetic. The NV models are a bit bigger, have a different/better vent system, and come with a rain cover (these are only like $10 though). I knew nothing about this stuff until about two weeks ago when I decided to buy one, so I may be wrong on this.

CamelBak M.U.L.E. Hydration Pack - 100 fl.oz. - Save 35%


----------

